# This ain't your normal snipey headed nervebag Terv ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

This is a dog with a lot of heart. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPsY1XleyF4&feature=related


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I love watching him, very nice dog.
I hate seeing a tail tucked during an object guard, though


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> I hate seeing a tail tucked during an object guard, though


Why?? It's not a GSD it doesn't mean jack with a BST or BSM.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Why?? It's not a GSD it doesn't mean jack with a BST or BSM.


Of course it does. It means that the dog is stressed during the exercise. Possibly from training technique, possibly physical fatigue, etc. but it's still something I'd prefer to not see. Does not necessarily mean the dog is bad in any way, but if I had the choice I'd much rather not see it.

This dog is a pretty good example. The dog will bite the snot out of someone, rest assured, and if you focus on everything BUT the tail, it looks ok....but the first 6 seconds tells all- tail is up, decoy gets closer and for the rest of the video, it is tucked. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPPGpSgqSz0


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I love the Virus.

It is training. The object guard is not the prettiest exercise to train, and to maintain. That is why Ulko is the greatest gsd on the planet.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I did not want to say that I know with most FR dogs, it is training conflict, lol. Watch a lot of Sch dogs' ear position on the retrieve: training methods. My point was still- a tucked tail always means SOMETHING.

But yeah, Virus is awesome!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> Of course it does. It means that the dog is stressed during the exercise. Possibly from training technique, possibly physical fatigue, etc. but it's still something I'd prefer to not see. Does not necessarily mean the dog is bad in any way, but if I had the choice I'd much rather not see it.


Kristina I agree in principle that yes the dog is stressed. But is that such a bad thing? All depends where it is coming from for sure. It is getting worked and worked hard physically and mentally. Not showing stress would be NOT the norm for this exercise. A dog that is not showing stress (vigilence) for the most part is getting the basket taken away.

From the human side being a former first responder myself being stressed in some aspects of my job actually made me do my job better especially being put in places where grievous harm could come to me or those around me. I'm sure every (ex) cop on the board or (ex) military person who has been in hairy situations, their own internal adrenaline induced stress helped them do their jobs and in some cases survive as well. 

The OG it's not an easy exercise for sure and is a real test of the dog and the training. So sure it can stress the best dog in the world. I just don't see why it is such a bad thing to see, knowing that is exactly the button what the decoy presses.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Kristina I agree in principle that yes the dog is stressed. But is that such a bad thing? All depends where it is coming from for sure. It is getting worked and worked hard physically and mentally. Not showing stress would be NOT the norm for this exercise. A dog that is not showing stress (vigilence) for the most part is getting the basket taken away.
> 
> From the human side being a former first responder myself being stressed in some aspects of my job actually made me do my job better especially being put in places where grievous harm could come to me or those around me. I'm sure every (ex) cop on the board or (ex) military person who has been in hairy situations, their own internal adrenaline induced stress helped them do their jobs and in some cases survive as well.
> 
> The OG it's not an easy exercise for sure and is a real test of the dog and the training. So sure it can stress the best dog in the world. I just don't see why it is such a bad thing to see, knowing that is exactly the button what the decoy presses.


That's Marc's dog right?

I like those beasts I tell you. 
Just like Vince's dog Bomber, one hell of an intense dog.

P.s. Geoff, will there is cheerleaders are the CRA championships this year?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> That's Marc's dog right?
> 
> I like those beasts I tell you.
> Just like Vince's dog Bomber, one hell of an intense dog.
> ...


If you losers were not comming to BC for the CRA championships in the one month I will be in Ontario, I would have been happy to bring pom poms:mrgreen:


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> If you losers were not comming to BC for the CRA championships in the one month I will be in Ontario, I would have been happy to bring pom poms:mrgreen:


I'm quoting you on that Jennifer. Literally. 

I shall not be going, I have too much to do in HFX over the next few months.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> If you losers were not comming to BC for the CRA championships in the one month I will be in Ontario, I would have been happy to bring pom poms:mrgreen:


If I go to BC for the championships I'll only be gone for a week. Lots of time to do some hides for Farley.


----------



## Kevin lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Virus is one of the best FR dog with a Great heart even with the tail tucked during an object guard.
Marc Villain is one of the best FR Handler,trainer,decoy and coach.


----------



## Kevin lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Marc Villain and Virus after their performance.


----------



## Kevin lee (Jan 15, 2008)

The Team Mark Villain


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Kevin lee said:


> The Team Mark Villain


Got to love France man, FR is bigtime. 

Stupid nova scotia, I can hardly find a darn soul who will do anything other than agility. hahahaha.

Them's the breaks I guess.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

North Americans lack passion big time. We have no history really.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> Stupid nova scotia, I can hardly find a darn soul who will do anything other than agility. hahahaha.



I'm lucky to have a thriving club 3 hours away from me. Though in my hometown with about 1.2 million I'm the only one doing FR and there is about 6 doing SchH it is a constant struggle. I've asked some local dog training facilities even ones that own Malinois about doing introduction to FR and SchH classes and it was a no go, just to politically incorrect in this sleepy white bread town to make a dog bite. [-o<

I'd love just to open my own facility screw the B.S.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I'd love just to open my own facility screw the B.S.

I wish you luck on that.


----------



## Kevin lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> Got to love France man, FR is bigtime.
> 
> Stupid nova scotia, I can hardly find a darn soul who will do anything other than agility. hahahaha.
> 
> Them's the breaks I guess.


France was GREAT. French Ring is a Culture in France.My five first days in France, I trained in 5 different clubs with no limits, no boundaries, no politics.From puppies to finalist dog.

I wish long life to FR in the North America.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Kevin lee said:


> France was GREAT. French Ring is a Culture in France.My five first days in France, I trained in 5 different clubs with no limits, no boundaries, no politics.From puppies to finalist dog.
> 
> I wish long life to FR in the North America.


That's awesome man, I bet you learned a huge amount as a decoy also!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: I'd love just to open my own facility screw the B.S.
> 
> I wish you luck on that.



I got a lottery ticket to check .. if my boat comes in you'll be the first to get flown in! \\/


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wonder if Jeff is gonna get a Terv from France next?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by Kevin lee 
France was GREAT. French Ring is a Culture in France.My five first days in France, I trained in 5 different clubs with no limits, no boundaries, no politics.From puppies to finalist dog.

I wish long life to FR in the North America.



Ted Efthymiadis said:


> That's awesome man, I bet you learned a huge amount as a decoy also!


Yeah like the lyrics from Steve Earle's Copperhead Road .. Kevin came home from France with a brand new plan. \\/ From what I see not just as a decoy either but as a handler too. 

We worked on Sunday together and we had a riot no real stress lots of fun for the dog we pushed her hard and me as a handler. Kevin as a decoy is all about the dogs and taking them to the next stage not in lvl but in enjoyment of the work. Best part on Sunday was Kevin wasn't in the suit it was our team working together with our junior decoy and another senior decoy yelling instructions from the sideline to the decoy with Kevin coaching the handler dog team. It was one of those real fine moments on the field where you can see and feel the progress. I'm just itchin' for our next training day.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Wonder if Jeff is gonna get a Terv from France next?


No doubt depends on the Terv Susan!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There have been a few that I would have no problem owning. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzQe-LtBGS4

Check him out at about 1:57


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> There have been a few that I would have no problem owning.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzQe-LtBGS4
> 
> Check him out at about 1:57


Dang that is one spicy Terv, drive for days!

Did you edit that video Jeff, I know how much you love the techno during ringsport videos.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> There have been a few that I would have no problem owning.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzQe-LtBGS4
> 
> Check him out at about 1:57


I like that dog a LOT. Anyone have any idea who he is?


----------



## Kevin lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> I like that dog a LOT. Anyone have any idea who he is?


Alain Karcenty's Terv Renzo


----------



## Kevin lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> I like that dog a LOT. Anyone have any idea who he is?


http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs_details.php?id=11064&new_lan_en


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks, Kevin. I've always liked Tervs and have seen some very nice workers, but in the very short segment there, he shows a few things I have not seen in many others. Very nice dog, I'll have to do a bit of looking into him  I wonder if he is bred often...?


----------



## Kevin lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> Thanks, Kevin. I've always liked Tervs and have seen some very nice workers, but in the very short segment there, he shows a few things I have not seen in many others. Very nice dog, I'll have to do a bit of looking into him  I wonder if he is bred often...?


Renzo passed away in 2007


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Kevin lee said:


> Renzo passed away in 2007


Oh  
I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Kevin lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Another great Terv

http://cobra.57.free.fr/page_1r.html


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is Lisa Gellar's spicy up and coming Schutzhund dog. The video is over a year old the dog progressed very nicely these sessions took place over a weekend. www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziKj1ma_P3Y&feature=related


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is funny ! I always think of him as a fluffy Mal.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Here is Lisa Gellar's spicy up and coming Schutzhund dog. The video is over a year old the dog progressed very nicely these sessions took place over a weekend. www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziKj1ma_P3Y&feature=related


I saw that dog in Chicago. Lisa didn't work him but he sure is fluffy .. in a good way of course.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That is funny ! I always think of him as a fluffy Mal.


And there's the rub with the whole AKC/separate breeds thing. He is considered a "fluffy Malinois" here in the US, so unless people want to get creative with paperwork, or do a "2 generation plan" utilizing a registry out of the US, his genetics are "lost" to the Tervuren genepool here. Granted that means they are available to the Malinois genepool  But Terv breeders in the US who want to produce working Tervuren can't use any of the dogs registered as Malinois, wether they are short or long haired, so they have to go back to Europe for breedings, putting them at a distinct disadvantage. And on the flip side, if a dog liike Renzo had been imported to the US, he wouldn't be available to the Malinois breeders.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So really, just for shits and grins, why do we need the akc again ??

I mean, what would happen if we just went about our business and did our thing ??

Nothing. We would still compete, and they would still let us. Lets face it, it is like our trade deficit with China with the dogs we get from over there. If we did our own thing, and just told them that we just didn't want to deal with the abomination that the akc has become, what are they gonna do ??

The amount of lying on their pedigrees is rediculous, and if we ALL said this is how it is, then they will just go along. I can't see them really giving two shits.

There is just NO guarantee that the dogs in Buko's pedigree are correct coming from Europe. Doesn't make him a better or worse dog, just like if you bred a Terv to a Mal, doesn't change a thing paperwork wise.

Currently we are at the mercy of the show people with the akc, and other than the paperwork, what is it that we really do but bend over for them ??


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Another terv, worldchampion in mondio1 2006,

https://secure.storegate.se/user/Fi...=1&Share=5667b85a-819d-433b-89cf-ca8267430a0a


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So really, just for shits and grins, why do we need the akc again ??
> 
> I mean, what would happen if we just went about our business and did our thing ??
> 
> Nothing. We would still compete, and they would still let us.


I'm not following you. Who are the "they" in "We would still compete, and they would still let us."? We don't need AKC to compete in sports like FR, MR, Sch, PSA, etc. At least not here in the US. But if you want to go to a World Championships you have to have an FCI recognized pedigree. So unless you have been registering your dogs with AKC or your dog was imported with an FCI pedigree, you are out of luck. Not really a problem for the vast majority of people competing in FR/MR/Sch, but it is a problem for a few. If you are talking about competing in AKC performance events, without AKC papers that's not happening unless you spay/neuter your dog.

There is one alternative, I believe people in the US can register their dogs with the FCPR (FCI registry in Puerto Rico). This would allow people to maintain FCI recognized paperwork while also treating the Belgian as one breed.


----------

